# PC350,PC360, 7H oder doch G930?



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Hey ich wollte euch fragen welches dieser Headset´s ihr am besten findet.
Bei mir kommt es eig. besonders auf Sound und Ortung im Spiel an. Aber auch Musik ist bei mir nicht unwichtig. Der Sprech Klang sollte auch gut sein.

Welches dieser Headset´s findet ihr gut?

-PC350 Senheiser
-PC360 Senheiser
-7H Steelseries
-G930 Logitech
-Razer Megalodon

Welches dieser Headset´s würdet ihr mir epfehlen?
Brauche ich für das 360 und 350 eine extra Sounkarte?

Welches bietet das beste P/L verhältnis.
Schreibt bitte wenigstens mit einer kurzen Begründung.

Guß Dennis07


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Ich kann dir keine klare Empfehlung geben aber die Sennheiser Headsets brauchen keine extra Soundkarte. Es sind gewöhnliche Stereoheadsets, die du hinten am Mainboard oder an der Front des Cases (fals Anschlüsse vorhanden) einklinken kannst. Vom Megalodon kann ich von Erfahrung und Tests anderer abraten. Es soll keines Wegs sein Geld wert sein. 
Hoffe ich konnte zumindestens deine Auswahl einschränken.


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Ok danke dir.

Damit fällt das Megalodon raus!

Habe gehört das man mit einer Sounkarte(7.1) beim  PC350 und PC360 7.1 Sound simulieren kann. Ist der 7.1 Soun dann besser als mit dem 7H und und G930 und welches der Headset´s ist allgemein besser?

Edit: Das PC 360 hat ja ohrenumschließende Muscheln aber offene Akustig.
Schirmt es trotzdem außengeräusche ab wie brummen vom PC und so weiter?


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Die Sennheiser wären mit Onboard-Sound aber alles andere als intelligent. Das wäre wie Perlen vor die Säue geworfen.
Zu den Headsets kann ich nichts sagen, ich kenne nur das G930 (da baugleich mit G35), das ist durchaus brauchbar.

Mfg, ice

Edit: Wenn es offen ist, kannst du natürlich alles weiter hören. BTW: Es heißt Akustik, nicht mit g


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Warum?
Wenn das Senheiser wirklich so gut sein soll, dann wäre es dich eig. klug sich den 7.1 Sound simulieren zu lassen?

Naja aber da ich die "draussen" Geräusche warnehme, was ich nicht so gerne hab würde ich dann doch eher zu den anderen tendieren. 

Und das PC350 ist nicht so gut bewertet.

Was könnt ihr zum G930 und zum 7H sagen?
Oder gibt es noch bessere Head Set´s?


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Ich hab ja nie gesagt, dass man keinen Simulierten Surroundsound verwenden soll. Speziell mit einer Asus Xonar funktioniert das sehr gut. Aber ich würde niemals empfehlen, ein Sennheiser PC350/360 an einen Onboardchip zu hängen. Die Sennheiser sollten an eine gute Soundkarte.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Die beiden Modelle von Sennheiser sind reine Stereoheadsets. Ob sich da 7.1 simulieren lässt weiß ich nicht. Aber die Frage ist, ob mans braucht? Wens auf die ortung angeht, dann brauchen die sich sicherlich nicht hinter den ganze 5.1/7.1 Headsets verstecken. Eigentlich kennt man da nur positives von Sennheiser.


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Ok habe grade in die neue PCGH geschaut dor ist das 7H von steelseries 2. Platz kann jmd. was dazu sagen?


----------



## Jakob (14. November 2010)

Ich hab das G35. Ganz ok ist etwas unangenehm zu tragen, und der Sound kann nicht mit einem guten Stereoheadset mithalten. 
Ich denke das G35 lässt sich ganz gut mit dem G35 vergleichen.


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

@Jefim: Bevor man Beraten möchte, sollte man wissen, was man empfiehlt und was eben nicht. Das schonmal vorweg. 

Zur Frage ob mans braucht nämlich: Man kann sich seinen Sennheiser sonstwohin stecken, wenn man ihn am Onboard hängen hat, der klingt nämlich beschissen - sagen wir wies ist. 
Wenn man ohnehin Onboardsound verwenden will, kann man sich das Geld für nen Sennheiser sparen.
Außerdem haben die Sennheiser nichts mit der Ortung am Hut. Das übernimmt mal wieder die Soundkarte. Die Ortung ist deshalb bei einem 30€-Headset so gut wie beim Sennheiser, auch wenn dieser wesentlich besser klingt. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Jakob schrieb:


> *Ich denke das G35 lässt sich ganz gut mit dem G35 vergleichen.*



Das G35 ist das G35 

@ ice:

Ok, danke.  Ist die D1 gut für das Senheiser? Oder ist die DX besser?
Oder MUSS eine teurere her? mehr als 50€ wollte ich für die Sounkarte eig. nicht ausgeben aber wenn´s sein muss.

Kann mich jetz nicht zwischen dem PC360,7H und G930 entscheiden.


----------



## Jakob (14. November 2010)

Ich meinte natürlich das G930. Ist mir auch grad erst aufgefallen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich von Logitech abraten und mich vielleicht sogar mal in Richtung Beyerdynamics umschauen. Aber ansonsten ist Sennheiser auch ganz gut.


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @Jefim: Bevor man Beraten möchte, sollte man wissen, was man empfiehlt und was eben nicht. Das schonmal vorweg.
> 
> Zur Frage ob mans braucht nämlich: Man kann sich seinen Sennheiser sonstwohin stecken, wenn man ihn am Onboard hängen hat, der klingt nämlich beschissen - sagen wir wies ist.
> Wenn man ohnehin Onboardsound verwenden will, kann man sich das Geld für nen Sennheiser sparen.
> ...



Was anders kann man auch nicht von jemanden aus dem Soundforum erwarten . Alle behaupten sie sofort die wüsstens besser und die die keine Ahnung haben, werden sofort als Unwissende abgestempelt. Ich frage mich woher diese, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, Selbstsicherheit kommt? Haltet ihr euch alle für was besseres oder wie darf man das verstehen? In anderen Forenbereichen kennt man sonst ganz anderes Neveau.
Und mal neben bei: nur weil ich snicht persönlich weiß, heißt das noch lange nichts. Wenn du mal bischen googlest, wirst du die selben Ergebnisse finden, die ich hier zusammengefasst habe und Dennis07 damit die Suche erspart habe .


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Die Xonar DX und Xonar D1 sind identisch, abgesehen davon, dass die D1 für PCI ist und die DX für PCIe. Zusätzlich braucht die DX noch einen Stromanschluss vom Netzteil. 
Und nein, die passen gut zum Senni. 

Beim G930 bräuchtest du ja keine Soundkarte. Beim 7H würde ich widerum auch eine Soundkarte kaufen (allgemein bei Klinkenheadsets ab etwa 30-40€).

Mfg, ice.

Edit: @Jefim: Nein, ich halte mich nicht für etwas besseres, aber ich schreibe ja zum Beispiel auch nicht im Wakü-Teil vom pcghx. Außerdem habe ich dich ja nicht als unwissend hingestellt, ich habe nur gesagt, dass man eben erst einmal selbst einen Überblick über die Thematik haben sollte, bevor man sein Wissen vermitteln möchte. Zumindest war es so gemeint. Falls ich dich jetzt persönlich angefahren habe, sorry.


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

@Jefim

Sei doch nicht gleich beleidigt, Iceman650 hat nämlich bis jetzt wirklich nur tatsachen geäußert, wo hingegen du nicht mal wustest ob die Sennheiser Virtuellen Raumklang unterstützen.


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Ok, also würdest du mir das Senheiser empfehlen? Aber welches?

Und was sind eig. PCI und PCIe?

Edeit: @Jakob ich suche aber ein Headset (;


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

Dennis07 schrieb:


> Ok, also würdest du mir das Senheiser empfehlen? Aber welches?



Wenn nur das PC350 oder PC360 infrage kommt, würde ich ganz klar zum 360 tendieren da es quasi das komplett erneuerte PC350 ist, das PC360 hat velour Ohrpolster wo hingegen das PC350 nur unangenehmes Kunstleder besitzt, zudem ist das PC360 "offen" weshalb man nicht mehr unter schwitzigen Ohren leiden muss, zu guter letzt ist das PC360 Basslastiger als sein Vorgänger.


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Welches der Sennheiser ich kaufen würde, wüsste ich selbst nicht. Also von daher solltest du hierzu einfach mehrere Tests lesen (vorsicht vor areadvd.de, die schreiben fast nur Müll) oder noch besser: Probehören. 

PCI und PCIe sind beides Steckplätze auf dem Mainboard für Erweiterungskarten/Grafikkarten. Dabei ist PCIe (PCI-Express) zukunftssicherer. 
Hier ein Bild dazu: DateiCIExpress.jpg ? Wikipedia 
Die oberen 4 sind PCIe, der untere PCI.

Mfg, ice

Edit: Mein Post 700 
Edit2: @Dennis07: Man kann auch ein Kopfhörer benutzen und an das Kopfhörerkabel ein Ansteckmikrofon anstecken (hab ich zumindest so gemacht)


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Dann nimm ich wohl die DX.
Absobiert das Senheiser PC360 trotzdem etwas draussen Klang?
Und kann niemand dirket was zum PC360 sagen?

In meiner engen auswahl stehen nun das PC360 und das G930!


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Denk schon, dass da jemand was zu sagen kann, immerhin hat Weissi das Sennheiser PC360 laut seine Signatur


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Hmkay, dann hab ich das offensichtlich falsch rübergebracht. Ja, es ist nicht meine persönliche Erfahrung, weil Geld kann ich auch nicht sch***** um mir ständig neue Headsets zu leisten  (wäre aber nicht verkehrt ). Aber es gibt ja sowas wie , wo man sich ganz schnell schlau machen kann .Demzufolge ist das, was ich geschrieben habe garnicht so verkehrt. Es bassiert nur auf der Erfahrung anderer die sich in diesem Thema sicherlich besser auskennen, als ich.
Und außerdehm muss man kein Experte sein, um zu wissen, dass die Sennheisermodelle kein Souround simulieren können, da es laut Hersteller ein Stereoheadset ist .
(Ich wollt zwar nicht die beleidigte leberwurst spielen aber meine Erfahrung in diesem Forumbereich ist leider ernüchternd )

Übrigens bin ich im momment selbst auf der suche nach einem Headset. Schwanke da zwischen den PC 360 und den GHS 1 von AKG. Habe auch schon im anderen Thread gefragt, wo mir leider keine schlüssige Antwort geben konnte.

€dit: Weissi kannst du nicht was zum PC 360 sagen? Bzw. wofür benutzt du es (sprich zocken, Musik hören etc.)? Ich persönlich bin auf den Sound in Madel of Honor gespannt. Ich höre ständig von meinen Kolegen, dass dieser unvergleichlich sein soll. Allerdings kann ich das mit meinem Creativ Fatal1ty kaum beurteilen .


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

Dennis07 schrieb:


> Absobiert das Senheiser PC360 trotzdem etwas draussen Klang?
> Und kann niemand dirket was zum PC360 sagen?



Meld 

Ich hab das PC360, wenn der Sound vom Headset an ist hört man natürlich weniger von den Außengeräuschen, aber wenn ich jetzt z.b einen längernen Satz sage und zugleich das Headset absetze merkt man dass das Headset nur wenig Außengeräusche abschirmt. Ein vorteil davon ist z.b das man auf Lan-Partys seinen Banknachbar noch hören kann falls er einmal etwas sagt, oder was ich einen sehr großen vorteil finde das man sich beim Sprechen im Teamspeak, Mumble oder Skype nicht selbst hört (Badezimmer).

Edit: Man kann 7.1-Klang simulieren, das hört sich auch sehr gut an, ich persönlich habe eine Creative, die ich aber nicht weiter empfehlen würde, da sie zwar in Spielen für mich gut klingt aber es zu diesem Preis weitaus bessere und vorallem günstigere Karten bei Asus gibt.


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

@ Weissi 
Kann man mit einer guten Sounkarte guten 7.1 Sound simulieren?
Und absobiert das PC360 auch ein wenig?

Verdammt schon geklärt^^


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Wie sieht es mit dem Sound in Games aus? Hält das G4ME, was es verspricht? Ich mein bei dem Preis würd ich ungern eine fehlinvestition durchführen ^^.


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

me²


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Sound in Games aus?



Ich bin mit dem Headset sehr zufrieden, nur würde ich meine Soundkarte nicht mehr kaufen aber das ist ein anders Thema. Eine gute Soundkarte ala Asus DX ist jedoch plicht.

Edit: Ich benutze das Headset hauptsächlich zum Spielen, natürlich höre ich auch Musik damit aber das eher selten, sehr positiv war ich auch vom Mikrofon überrascht im Teamspeak wurde ich gleich drauf angesprochen ob ich etwas an meinen Einstellungen verändert habe weil man mich plötzlich klar und deutlich verstehen konnte.


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Dennis07 schrieb:


> @ Weissi
> Kann man mit einer guten Sounkarte guten 7.1 Sound simulieren?
> Und absobiert das PC360 auch ein wenig?


Ich hatte mal das Beyerdynamic MMX2 samt Asus Xonar DX.
Der Surroundklang war wirklich gut und damit auch online/auf Lans brauchbar. Daher - Ja, man kann 7.1 Simulieren.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

Jetz frage ich mich nurnoch ob das simulierte 7.1 der karte oder des des G930 besser ist.
Wenn das simulierte besser ist werde ich warscheinlich zum G4AME PC360 greifen.


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

Aber mal das ganze PC360 gelobe beiseite, denn obwohl ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Headset bin, bin ich der Meinung das man mit einen Kopfhörer ala Beyerdynamic DT 770 oder DT 990 einen noch besseren Klang bekommen kann, vorallem gibt es jetzt auch eine billige Soundkarte von Asus mit Kopfhörerverstärker somit könnte man sich auch höher Ohmige Kopfhörer kaufen, die dann warsch. noch etwas besser Klingen.


----------



## iceman650 (14. November 2010)

Dann ist man aber bei weitaus mehr Geld. 
Das wären dann 220€ für den Beyerdynamic DT770, 10€ für ein Mikro und 130€ für die Xonar Essence STX. - 360€
Also um einiges mehr als dass ich denke dass der Threadersteller ausgeben möchte. ()
Aber keine Frage, das würde besser klingen, aber der Aufpreis ist sehr deftig. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bu11et (14. November 2010)

Dennis07 schrieb:


> Jetz frage ich mich nurnoch ob das simulierte 7.1 der karte oder des des G930 besser ist.
> Wenn das simulierte besser ist werde ich warscheinlich zum G4AME PC360 greifen.



Ich will hier nichts falsches schreiben, sonst werd ich wieder als noob abgestempelt . Aber ich meine, dass PCi/PCiE-Soundkarten grundsätzlich besseren Sound bieten, als die USB-Varianten der headsets. Vorrausgesetzt es ist ein "gute" Soundkarte. Habe selber die Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series, dessen Frontpannel echt praktisch ist. Deshalb kommt für mich eigentlich nur ein Stereohedset in Frage. Aber wenn ich mich hier so umsehe, scheinen die Asuskarten echt besser zu sein.


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

mh.. ne ich würde lieber zu einem "richtigem" Headset greifen.

Welcher 7.1 Klang ist nun der bessere der durch die Sounkarte oder der durch die 7.1 Headset´s?
Damit wäre meine fragerei zu ende ^^


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

@Iceman650 

Ich hatte an die Xonar DG mit Kopfhörerverstärker gedacht, die kostet nur zwischen 25 und 35 Euro, dazu ein DT770pro für 150 Euro und ein Ansteck Mic, dann is man bei guten 200Euro, viel billiger kommt man mit Sennheiser und Soundkarte auch nicht weg.

Edit: @Dennis07 die Soundkarte ist besser ganz klar.


----------



## Dennis07 (14. November 2010)

ist das Ansteck mikro nicht wesentlich schlechter als ein normales?

Allgemein ist meine Fragerei damit geklärt habe mich eig.schon für das PC360 entschieden.

Von mir aus closed


----------



## Whitey (14. November 2010)

Dennis07 schrieb:


> ist das Ansteck mikro nicht wesentlich schlechter als ein normales?



Kommt drauf an, es gibt ja verschiedene Hersteller, vorteil ist natürlich das man das Ansteck Mic wegwerfen kann wenn es kaputt ist, wenn dein Headset mic kaputt ist führt kein weg an einen neuen Headset oder Ansteck Mic vorbei.


----------



## Lucian-RO (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich frage mich eher wieso das Razer Megalodon wegfällt nur weil EIN EINZIGER sagt er würde davon abraten?...


----------



## iceman650 (6. Dezember 2010)

Naja, Razer ist nicht wirklich für Hi-End Sound bekannt, was man dagegen von Beyerdynamic/Sennheiser schon sagen kann^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## Lucian-RO (6. Dezember 2010)

Glaube ich eher nicht, vorallem das das Megalodon das einzige aktuelle Headset von razer ist, und in Tests schneidet der Megalodon genial ab.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (6. Dezember 2010)

Und wer verfasst diese Tests? Hardware-Experten, die haben aber nicht zwangsläufig Ahnung von Sound. Also mit gutem Klang hat das Megalodon sicher nicht viel zu tun.
Btw sollte man sich sowieso lieber nicht auf irgendwelche Tests von Zeitschriften verlassen, in den allermeisten Fällen entscheidet da das Werbebudget mehr über das Testergebnis als die tatsächliche Produktqualität


----------

